# Lance Armstrong is coming out of retirement for 2009 Tour de France



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Lance Armstrong,who won a record seven consecutive Tour de France titles,has announced that he is coming out of retirement.His intentions are to race in the 2009 Tour de France.Armstrong said that details,such as a team and schedule,will be announced Sept. 24 at the Clinton Global Initiative in NYC.
More info at the following link.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080909/ap_on_sp_ot/cyc_armstrong_comeback


----------



## bigshew (Feb 26, 2007)

But will he end up eating Crow?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

At his age? That takes balls.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> At his age? That takes balls.


Insert obligatory, off-color, in bad taste, "ball joke" here.

He's only a couple of years removed from his last win.

And he just recently raced in a 100 mile mountain bike enduro race and finished second to the king of that race. And in order to beat Lance, the guy had to ride faster than he had ever ridden that race, and by a pretty substantial margin IIRC.

I've watched large portions of all 7 of his victories, and I've decided that the man is not human. He's half beast. Or perhaps he's half machine.

I don't know.

I wouldn't be entirely surprised if he wins the thing again. I won't be surprised if he doesn't, either. He is competing against guys half his age.... but if anyone can do it, Lance can.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

I guess it took a couple of years for the steroids to flush out of his system... heh heh heh...


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I look forward to seeing Lance race again. Personally, I would like to see him hang around and win 8 straight.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

zzzzzzzzzzzz

cheater....


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Armstrong announces plans to ride for Astana,hires anti-doping expert Don Catlin.

http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/cycling/news/story?id=3605867


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

First Brett Favre,now Lance.Who's next to come out of retirement ?
Any guesses ?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Dale Jarrett


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

The pace of last year's Tour de France was pretty slow. I think Lance saw that and said I can still compete. Now whether Astana (his new team) will be allowed to race is still a question.

He's going to be riding some other races before the TdF so we should start to get an idea of whether or not he's in the kind of shape necessary to compete.

There are a lot of good young riders starting to make their mark. I think it may not be as easy as Lance believes...but it will be fun to watch.


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm surprised I haven't heard any more "stealth suspension for doping" theories about this...


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Jimmy 440 said:


> First Brett Favre,now Lance.Who's next to come out of retirement ?
> Any guesses ?


John Madden and Howie Long.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

http://sports.yahoo.com/sc/news?slug=afp-cyclingusaarmstrong&prov=afp&type=lgns


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

There will always be doping theories around people that can do extraordinary physical feats. He will always be under a microscope, retired or not. The French still are trying to prove he has always been dirty. I guess all the mud throwing just rolls off his back. It would be great to see him stick it to the French again.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20080930/ts_afp/cyclingfrausatourleblancarmstrong


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The International Cycling Union makes an exception to its drug testing rules,allowing Armstrong to return to the sport.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081008/ap_on_sp_ot/cyc_armstrong_comeback


----------



## From The Fray To The Grav (Sep 19, 2008)

He's gonna win, he is stud. The dudes heart is 1.5 times the size of the average mans. His resting pulse rate in 39. WTF, he is to good not to win.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

This will be the first time that Armstrong has participated in this event.
The 2009 race will mark the 100th anniversary of this event.
It is considered to be the sport's second most prestigious race,after the Tour de France.

http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/cycling/news/story?id=3640557


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Armstrong fears for his safety if he returns to the 2009 Tour de France.

http://sports.yahoo.com/sc/news?slug=ap-armstrong-safety&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

YAWNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------

